# which tig welder for thin 1-4mm stainless steel



## woodfarmer (28 Sep 2015)

Didn't want to steal the thread for a welding machine.

need occasional use for tig welding thin(ish) stainless. would be nice if it stick welded as well, but I have a reasonable stick welder so no real necessity.


----------



## pcb1962 (28 Sep 2015)

Any small DC Tig will do that, I'd recommend one from http://www.r-techwelding.co.uk/ who are an excellent company to deal with. But before you buy one are you absolutely sure that you will never want to weld aluminium? I made the mistake of thinking I wouldn't, then had to buy a second machine, wished I'd bought an AC/DC in the first place.


----------



## woodfarmer (2 Oct 2015)

pcb1962":tkilxbks said:


> Any small DC Tig will do that, I'd recommend one from http://www.r-techwelding.co.uk/ who are an excellent company to deal with. But before you buy one are you absolutely sure that you will never want to weld aluminium? I made the mistake of thinking I wouldn't, then had to buy a second machine, wished I'd bought an AC/DC in the first place.



Odd, but I forgot about aluminium needing a near 50/50 ac....is probably if I could do it then from time to time I might. Atm I use a stick welder but below 2.5mm is very tricky.


----------

